# Made a Turmeric Soap. Will it stain?



## Guywithsoap? (Mar 26, 2012)

I made a olive oil soap and used turmeric powder at trace.

It turned a nice dark red/orange- sunset color. 

Now, a few days later it is a medium salmon.

Will turmeric soap stain? If not why not. When I cook with the spice it stains my white plates, bowls, etc...

Thanks


----------



## Hazel (Mar 26, 2012)

I deleted your double post. You should be able to delete your own posts as long as no one has yet replied. Look for the x in the upper right hand corner of your post.

I can't answer your question. I've only used a small amount of turmeric to add light colored orangy swirls in batches. I hope someone can answer this for you.


----------



## judymoody (Mar 26, 2012)

I have made turmeric soap and it turned a nice deep orange.  I can't remember how much I used, unfortunately.  It didn't stain.


----------



## Fragola (Mar 26, 2012)

Oil soluble colors don't stain much in soap. 

You should know that turmeric will discolor under light.


----------



## LadyM (Mar 29, 2012)

I make a soap with a turmeric swirl that is a lovely dark orange brown.  It does come off a little bit on a wash rag, but it doesn't stain.  
That's using the wash rag, and then rinsing it.  
I don't know what would happen if it were left on there but it's so faint in terms of what comes off, it's not been a problem with it in my case.


----------



## Guywithsoap? (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

Is there a specific reason that turmeric will "fade" in sunlight.

I have noticed that it has gotten much lighter.

I made a cocoa powder soap and it also lightened a bit after a few days. It originally was a dark dark brown and faded to a very light "milk chocolate" color.


----------



## fiddletree (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't know why they fade, but many natural colorants fade or change in CP soap when exposed to light.  It's the nature of the beast, I suppose.  Most of the time they don't stain, I assume because of the polar molecules in the soap that tend to grab on to things instead of deposit them (except for scum).


----------



## Fragola (Mar 30, 2012)

Sunlight causes all sorts of colors to fade: wall paint, clothes, etc.

Probably the energy from the light breaks down the pigment.


----------

